# SM 9" Utilathe Spindle Indexer



## RobinHood (Mar 31, 2017)

The little Utilathe is Imperial and my goal was to make change gears so I can cut Metric threads. Called SM to see if they ever made a metric version: No. Could it be done? No. OK, so I set off to do it myself. I did not have a milling machine at the time so I was just going to use the lathe to cut the gears in alu or delrin. I need a way to index the spindle ( I had some indexing plates from a "goody bag" from an auction). So I made a fixture to attach them to the back of the spindle...

Here are the plates



 
This is a plate mounted onto the fixture which slips over the end of the spindle



 
Here are the three brass-inserted set screws to hold the alu fixture to the spindle



 
And here is the whole set-up in action



 

I have not yet cut the change gears for this lathe; but I did for the bigger one... (see SM1340 Change Gears)


----------

